# Lyft Mentoring



## UberRey (Sep 1, 2014)

Does anyone know how to reach the potential mentees once the request has been made? I'm missing out on a lot of mentor rides because I can't contact these guys


----------



## UberRey (Sep 1, 2014)

mine. I think I figured out my problem. I am semi ******ed.


*edited* there is no call button


----------



## Robert420 (Aug 30, 2014)

UberRey said:


> mine. I think I figured out my problem. I am semi ******ed.


Alot of other mentors been having the same issue since lyft removed the call button I heard they been telling other mentors to try using the same number you use to call a pax with.


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

Robert420 said:


> Alot of other mentors been having the same issue since lyft removed the call button I heard they been telling other mentors to try using the same number you use to call a pax with.


I think this is true. I have not had a chance to try it but I saw a discussion in one of the lounges and this solution was mentioned several times.


----------



## StephenJBlue (Sep 23, 2014)

Removed the call button? Not for me. I did 3 mentorships last week.


----------



## UberRey (Sep 1, 2014)

The call button is missing. But worse, I am unable to use the pax number to call them because I am not in "driver mode" Lost 3 mentor rides this week and still no resolution.


----------



## BlueRooftop (Oct 15, 2014)

I can't even get on with Lyft. I've attempted to do the mentor ride four times with no response. If that's a projection of things to come, maybe it's not meant to be.


----------



## Robert420 (Aug 30, 2014)

UberRey said:


> The call button is missing. But worse, I am unable to use the pax number to call them because I am not in "driver mode" Lost 3 mentor rides this week and still no resolution.


Have you tried to upgrade the beta version of 2.70 which is lyft latest release if you've an android phone you can grab it at http://www.apkmirror.com/apk/lyft-inc/lyft/lyft-2-7-0-apk/


----------



## UberRey (Sep 1, 2014)

Robert420 said:


> Have you tried to upgrade the beta version of 2.70 which is lyft latest release if you've an android phone you can grab it at http://www.apkmirror.com/apk/lyft-inc/lyft/lyft-2-7-0-apk/


Thanks, I'll do that right now...


----------



## pUBERty SUCKS (Nov 2, 2014)

When you say mentor ride are you referring to a meet with someone who wants to drive for lyft??.....Does lyft put people on waiting lists or is that B.S.??


----------



## BlueRooftop (Oct 15, 2014)

pUBERty SUCKS said:


> When you say mentor ride are you referring to a meet with someone who wants to drive for lyft??.....Does lyft put people on waiting lists or is that B.S.??


I mean...I'm trying to get on a driver with Lyft but have to do that initial mentor ride. But I caaant because when I request to do it, I don't get any response.


----------



## pUBERty SUCKS (Nov 2, 2014)

BlueRooftop said:


> I mean...I'm trying to get on a driver with Lyft but have to do that initial mentor ride. But I caaant because when I request to do it, I don't get any response.


Okay, I BTDT and was told that I was on a waiting list...


----------



## Robert420 (Aug 30, 2014)

pUBERty SUCKS said:


> When you say mentor ride are you referring to a meet with someone who wants to drive for lyft??.....Does lyft put people on waiting lists or is that B.S.??





BlueRooftop said:


> I mean...I'm trying to get on a driver with Lyft but have to do that initial mentor ride. But I caaant because when I request to do it, I don't get any response.


Yes a mentor is someone whom a person is wanting to driver for lyft first meet. Waiting list normal means they're just busy processing driver application doesn't mean you've been denied by lyft.


----------



## BlueRooftop (Oct 15, 2014)

Robert420 said:


> Yes a mentor is someone whom a person is wanting to driver for lyft first meet. Waiting list normal means they're just busy processing driver application doesn't mean you've been denied by lyft.


I get emails reminding me to complete the mentor ride. And when I pull up the rider app, it doesn't look as saturated as uber. I'm not really sweating it if I don't drive for Lyft. Uber is working out just fine for me


----------



## UberRey (Sep 1, 2014)

BlueRooftop said:


> I get emails reminding me to complete the mentor ride. And when I pull up the rider app, it doesn't look as saturated as uber. I'm not really sweating it if I don't drive for Lyft. Uber is working out just fine for me


Just click on the steering wheel in the upper right corner of the app, and the closest mentor will get a ping to get you set up. Super easy process.


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

BlueRooftop said:


> I get emails reminding me to complete the mentor ride. And when I pull up the rider app, it doesn't look as saturated as uber. I'm not really sweating it if I don't drive for Lyft. Uber is working out just fine for me


Try going into a busy area mid-day and requesting your mentor session. This is your best bet.


----------



## BlueRooftop (Oct 15, 2014)

UberRey said:


> Just click on the steering wheel in the upper right corner of the app, and the closest mentor will get a ping to get you set up. Super easy process.


Right. I did that. No response the 4 times. 


LookyLou said:


> Try going into a busy area mid-day and requesting your mentor session. This is your best bet.


I live in a busy area. Still nothing.


----------



## IbedrivinUX (Oct 20, 2014)

I am getting an "ERROR 400 Try again later" What does this mean? All Mentors are busy? Or taking a nap or what?


----------



## Robert420 (Aug 30, 2014)

IbedrivinUX said:


> I am getting an "ERROR 400 Try again later" What does this mean? All Mentors are busy? Or taking a nap or what?


Mentor request can only be done around 7Am to 5PM due to time changing now.


----------



## UberRey (Sep 1, 2014)

Robert420 said:


> Have you tried to upgrade the beta version of 2.70 which is lyft latest release if you've an android phone you can grab it at http://www.apkmirror.com/apk/lyft-inc/lyft/lyft-2-7-0-apk/


*****en! I haven't gotten any mentor requests yet, however I am really digging the ability to see my fares after each ride.


----------



## Robert420 (Aug 30, 2014)

UberRey said:


> *****en! I haven't gotten any mentor requests yet, however I am really digging the ability to see my fares after each ride.


I love the new features, hopefully lyft will be able to implemented it even more to when we logged into driver mode will be able to view our most recent trip history with that person name next to that trip including with a fare amount probably an option to even press a button that sends a text message to a pax whom might have left an item an your car without having to wait for them to contact you or lyft.


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

UberRey said:


> *****en! I haven't gotten any mentor requests yet, however I am really digging the ability to see my fares after each ride.


I'm going to install that beta now....


----------



## BlueRooftop (Oct 15, 2014)

So, after multiple attempts I emailed Lyft about not being able to complete a mentor ride. Here is the response I got:










Soooo, I guess I'm waived from doing it?


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

BlueRooftop said:


> So, after multiple attempts I emailed Lyft about not being able to complete a mentor ride. Here is the response I got:
> 
> View attachment 2309
> 
> ...


I have never heard of this happening, but it appears that you are on your way. Keep trying to log into driver mode over the next few days. Many times they are slow in sending out the email letting you know that you have been approved. But as soon as you can log into driver mode you know you have been approved and are ready to go.


----------



## BlueRooftop (Oct 15, 2014)

LookyLou said:


> I have never heard of this happening, but it appears that you are on your way. Keep trying to log into driver mode over the next few days. Many times they are slow in sending out the email letting you know that you have been approved. But as soon as you can log into driver mode you know you have been approved and are ready to go.


But I've gotten this:









And when I try to go on the Lyft app under driver mode it gives me this:


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

BlueRooftop said:


> But I've gotten this: And when I try to go on the Lyft app under driver mode it gives me this:


Your still haven't completed the mentor ride if you get that on the app. I can say that Lyft has some technology challenges. Looks like they put the cart in front of the horse with the previous e-mail you received.

This also makes me think they have a "Front end" in their e-mail system. Like what's called an IVR, or when you call a place and they ask to have you enter your account number in, and then try to provide automated services before you talk to someone. I put something like this together for a company. It would scan e-mails and try and provide an answer based on the content.


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

Yeah, looks like a technical glitch unfortunately. Just have to see what happens now.


----------



## BlueRooftop (Oct 15, 2014)

LookyLou said:


> Yeah, looks like a technical glitch unfortunately. Just have to see what happens now.


Is Lyft even worth it? I'm an active Uber driver. This all just seems like a deterrent.


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

BlueRooftop said:


> Is Lyft even worth it? I'm an active Uber driver. This all just seems like a deterrent.


Not sure of your area, but many drivers prefer Lyft over Uber rides. Problem for most is Uber is busier, so they end up doing more Uber rides overall if running both apps at the same time.

I would say to keep trying. It is worth having, even if just a backup if something goes wrong with your Uber account at any time.


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

Can someone help me with finding my driver rating on Lyft? I can't seem to locate it.


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

duggles said:


> Can someone help me with finding my driver rating on Lyft? I can't seem to locate it.


It is in each of your daily driver summary emails.


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

LookyLou said:


> It is in each of your daily driver summary emails.


Thanks, I had been accidentally overlooking it because it's still blank. Haven't done enough rides yet. How many are required before a rating is no longer pending, any idea?


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

duggles said:


> Thanks, I had been accidentally overlooking it because it's still blank. Haven't done enough rides yet. How many are required before a rating is no longer pending, any idea?


It takes awhile for Lyft to rate a driver. On a brighter note my first 3 week tip average was in excess of 20% of the GROSS fares. *That is ****ing AWESOME!!!*

Unfortunately due to various technical and communications difficulties with a handful of pax my driver rating sucks major ass (probably not bad but any bad is bad in my book)

The tech issues have been resolved but I'm going to have to shine up a couple of communications areas for destination to finish off this sucker and get it where it should be. Plus how in the hell are you supposed to be required to get along with everybody anyway. I just want to push the freakin' buttons and drive. That should be the end of my requirements for service. This whole social ratings scene with ride share sucks ass, even though I have no issues with it for the most part in keeping it where it should be. I ain't a ****ing monkey on a social string. I don't like having to pretend I'm nice because I'M NOT.


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> It takes awhile for Lyft to rate a driver. On a brighter note my first 3 week tip average was in excess of 20% of the GROSS fares. *That is ****ing AWESOME!!!*
> 
> Unfortunately due to various technical and communications difficulties with a handful of pax my driver rating sucks major ass (probably not bad but any bad is bad in my book)
> 
> The tech issues have been resolved but I'm going to have to shine up a couple of communications areas for destination to finish off this sucker and get it where it should be. Plus how in the hell are you supposed to be required to get along with everybody anyway. I just want to push the freakin' buttons and drive. That should be the end of my requirements for service. This whole social ratings scene with ride share sucks ass, even though I have no issues with it for the most part in keeping it where it should be. I ain't a ****ing monkey on a social string. I don't like having to pretend I'm nice because I'M NOT.


One dude told me the other day that my in-car personality didn't match up with my smiling Lyft photo... WTF?


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

duggles said:


> One dude told me the other day that my in-car personality didn't match up with my smiling Lyft photo... WTF?


Yeah, no shit. The amount of image projecting that some of this idiots deploy is sickening. We should have masks available to suit them. One for gays. One each for minorities. yada yada yada.

It's a freakin' ride from point A to point B. WTF do you want? A ****ing piggy back ride?


----------



## ChrisInABQ (Oct 21, 2014)

duggles said:


> Haven't done enough rides yet. How many are required before a rating is no longer pending, any idea?


For me, about 6-7 weeks ago when I started, it took 20 rated rides before my rating showed up. Not all rides will be rated, such as when the drunk person never goes back in their app to pay, it auto charged them at 24 hours and no rated is registered (probably better that way with the drunks).

Don't be too upset if your first displayed rating isn't great, it ticks up quickly if you're improving your 'service'. My rating started at 4.64, but I've gotten it up to 4.91 with the next 60 rides.


----------

